# Are you JKDI?



## Aikia (Nov 9, 2004)

Are you JKDI? I have published a few books, bunches of magazine articles  and a set of videos for Panther/Century presenting the JKD methods I have learned over the years. Rather than catergorize myself as either OJKD or JKDC I prefer the label "JKDI". The "I" stands for "Influenced". The fact is that many of us are influenced by the philosophy of JKD. You are JKDI when you actively change the way yoiu teach or practice martial arts to reflect your understanding of JKD. There is no JKDI organization. No JKDI seminars. The only requirement is that you be honest and reflec the teachings of Bruce Lee in your study and practice of martial arts. Are you JKDI? Let us know why?

Jerry Beasley
Author, "The Jeet Kune Do Experience"


----------



## Adept (Nov 10, 2004)

I am very much JKDI. In fact I think on some level, most dedicated Martial Artists are, whether they realise it or not.


----------



## dubljay (Nov 10, 2004)

Though I study EPAK I am very much JKDI.  I like the tactics and principles of EPAK but often find things work differntly for myself so I modify things.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for that. I referred to myself as a JKD but now can more rightly say JKDI because of the different arts that I've studied over the years. Though my base is Wing Chun I've learned from many different arts from many different people. Presently I'm passively studying EPAK by being a dummy for a friend.  I'm teaching myself how to apply what I've learned to what I've already learned and incorporating all of it together. Some things I've discarded over the years because they're no longer useful to me or I cannot do them as effectively as I used to.... getting older is why and also not practicing those techniques I used to know.  
:idunno: Why should I? Experience over the years has shown me that I rarely could/would use those techniques that I learned because they were (at the time) I thought, useful. Now I know better. 
I still want to branch out and learn other arts and probably change my base if/when I can ($$$). It will probably be a "soft-art" like akidio or hapikido as the appeal of strikes and kicks has lost it's luster on me. 
My thoughts now-a-days is that if I get into a (physical) confrontation with someone I want to subdue them more than hit and hurt them. I've found as GM B.Lee taught, that the mind is the best weapon of all.  So my desire would be to subdue the attacker/antagonist so that they'll listen to reason. The thought of joint locking them almost to the point of breakage appeals to me rather than  :whip: the crap outta them. 
There's enough violence in the world without my adding to it.  :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 11, 2004)

My way is very Jeet Kune Do influenced for a number of reasons.  Primarily, the fundamental precepts of conservation of energy, closest weapon to quickest target, non-adherance to any specific style or limitation, freedom of expression, and many of the mechanical concepts as outlined by Bruce in his writings all factor very heavily in the way I move. 

Philosophically, I am also on a very JKD path.  I find Bruce's writings to have many elements of Taoist and Buddhist thought, and it is through these concepts that I am able to relate to the things he was saying.  I have discovered that by continuing to learn and contemplate the arts, I am getting closer to knowing and understanding myself, and how I relate to my environment.

 :asian:


----------



## Aikia (Nov 12, 2004)

Flatlander,
It seems more appropriate to simply say that I am JKDI instead of going though all the politics to argue JKDC or OJKD affiliation. You are JKDI when you make changes in your practice to actualize the JKD philosophy. Bruce told us to seek the truth in combat, master the truth at each range, and then forget the carrier of the truth inorder to be free to express yourself. JKD as an art or system is best used not unlike a boat. The utility of the boat is to get us across the river. Once on the other side we must not carry the burden on our back but discard the boat. To reach JKD we must forget JKD. To be JKD is to reach the "thusness" of the skill at a stage in which names have no merit. After many years of researching and applying the JKD philosophy I find that it is only when I attatch  no value to the term JKD that I am free to experience it.
JB


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 12, 2004)

Aikia said:
			
		

> Flatlander,
> It seems more appropriate to simply say that I am JKDI instead of going though all the politics to argue JKDC or OJKD affiliation. You are JKDI when you make changes in your practice to actualize the JKD philosophy. Bruce told us to seek the truth in combat, master the truth at each range, and then forget the carrier of the truth inorder to be free to express yourself. JKD as an art or system is best used not unlike a boat. The utility of the boat is to get us across the river. Once on the other side we must not carry the burden on our back but discard the boat. To reach JKD we must forget JKD. To be JKD is to reach the "thusness" of the skill at a stage in which names have no merit. After many years of researching and applying the JKD philosophy I find that it is only when I attatch no value to the term JKD that I am free to experience it.
> JB


Jerry,

What are you talking about?  I notice you have addressed your post to me, yet I'm having difficulty understanding how any of it relates to any comments that I've offered in this thread, or forum for that matter.

Would you care to clarify?


----------



## Aikia (Nov 13, 2004)

Flatlander,
Your post stated that you are JKDI. I simply agreed. After years of writing about JKD I tend to use the JKD vernacular, also called "Bruce Lee'isms". It is at times difficult to understand. Translated it means, often times you have to loose something before you discover it's true value. In this case  we loose and attatchment to JKD.  We no longer feel pressured to call ourselves JKD and "conform" to what people beleive to be JKD. We feel no need to pose the question " Are you JKDC or OJKD?". We have used JKD as an aid not as a goal, like becomming "certified" as JKD. If ,as you say,  you have incorporated the JKD philosophy and it has "influenced" the way you perform martial arts then you are JKDI.
JB


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 13, 2004)

OK, fair enough.


----------



## kroh (Nov 26, 2004)

To those on this thread who say that they are JKDI... Have you ever thought about studying the actual martial art of Jeet Kune Do / Jun Fan Gung Fu (this is not an attack...just curious)?

On a seperate note, has any one ever read any of the old works on military strategy and tactics which advocates that one's combative methods should change regularly to keep ones opponents confused?  Basically the same ideas that Bruce Lee came up with but said many centuries earlier...

Regards,
Walt


----------

